# Bremsen ersetzen - Adapter?



## der-JO (14. September 2013)

Hallo,

will an meinem Black Sin 8.0 (2011er) die Formula RX 180/160 durch die Avid Code 200/180 ersetzen.
Ein Bremsadapter Avid VR PM auf PM 40mm ist da dabei.
Benötige ich sonst noch was?
Habe da leider noch nicht so den Durchblick 

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Jochen


----------



## aquanaut96 (14. September 2013)

1. Warum eine Downhillbremse am XC-Bike?
2. Du brauchst noch ne Adapter für hinten wenn du von 160 auf 180 mm willst. War hinten   mit 160 mm Scheibe ein Adapter verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-JO (14. September 2013)

1. Weil die im Test http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-im-labor-und-praxis-test.485575.2.htm?skip=5
 am besten abgeschnitten hatten und ich lange Berge fahre.
2. Bei der 160 er ist kein Adapter verbaut.
Nur vorne an der 180 ist ein Adapter dran, kann ich den eventuell für hinten nehmen?


----------



## aquanaut96 (14. September 2013)

Für hinten müsste der Adapter von vorne passen. Für vorne brauchst du den hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a104615/adapter-40-p-std-fuer-vr-200mm-hr-180mm.html?mfid=3


----------



## fregger87 (15. September 2013)

Laut meines Wissens sind die Rahmen hinten nur für 160mm Scheiben ausgelegt. Würde da an deiner stelle keine 180 dran machen. Keine Garantie mehr für'n rahmen. 
Für was brauchste auch vorne ne 200er Scheibe? Für meines Erachtens too much ;-)


----------



## aquanaut96 (15. September 2013)

Man kann hinten schon ne 180er verbauen. Wenn was ist schraubt man halt wieder die 160er dran. Sollte kein Problem sein.
Aber trotzdem ist die Avid Code zu viel des guten. Eine Shimano XT oder XTR (Wenns sein muss die Trail Version) in der Dimension 203/180 mm reicht vollkommen. Außer du wiegst 120 kg. Dann bringst du selbst die zu Faden.

Edit: Du hast aber schon gesehen, dass der Test schon von 2011 ist?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. September 2013)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Laut meines Wissens sind die Rahmen hinten nur für 160mm Scheiben ausgelegt. ... Keine Garantie mehr für'n rahmen.



Absolut korrekt. Hinten darf immer nur die originale Konfiguration gefahren werden.


----------



## aquanaut96 (16. September 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Absolut korrekt. Hinten darf immer nur die originale Konfiguration gefahren werden.



Aber beim Slide darf man, jedenfalls laut eurer Website doch hinten eine 203 mm große Scheibe fahren? Oder?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. September 2013)

Bei uns auf der Homepage kann man die Angaben finden:

Maximal zulässiger Bremsscheibendurchmesser
Hinterbau:
Hardtails: max. 160mm 
QLT Team/Race : max. 160mm
Stage: max. 180mm
Swoop: max. 203mm
Slide: max. 203mm

Für die Federgabel gelten die jeweils vom Hersteller angegebenen Beschränkungen. Diese lauten für die aktuell verbauten Gabeln: 
Fox 32mm Gabeln: max. 203mm 
Rock Shox Reba/Recon/Tora: max. 210mm
SID 2009: 185mm; Judy/Dart: 165mm


----------



## aquanaut96 (17. September 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Bei uns auf der Homepage kann man die Angaben finden:
> 
> Maximal zulässiger Bremsscheibendurchmesser
> Hinterbau:
> ...



Super danke


----------



## Robby2107 (18. September 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Bei uns auf der Homepage kann man die Angaben finden:
> 
> Maximal zulässiger Bremsscheibendurchmesser
> Hinterbau:
> ...


 
Wie schaut denn das beim Skeen aus? 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. September 2013)

@_robby2107_: auch mal nach oben scrollen ...



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> ... Hinten darf immer nur die originale Konfiguration gefahren werden.



Mit den Ausnahmen des Posts vom 16.09.2013 @ 20:17


----------



## Robby2107 (18. September 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @_robby2107_: auch mal nach oben scrollen ...
> 
> 
> 
> Mit den Ausnahmen des Posts vom 16.09.2013 @ 20:17


 
Habe ich schon gelesen, dachte das gilt aber nur für das BlackSin. 
Vielen Dank für den schnellen Hinweis.


----------

